# good long distance reel?



## fishy

I fish the beaches from Ormond beach south to sSebastian for pompano and other surf dwelling species. I primarily use Spinning gear, but i know how to use Casting reel, and honestly prefer them, because those are all i used to use when fishing in South Africa. I haven't used any recently though, but i want to purchase a new casting reel for surf casting. I throw 4-6 ounce spudnics, on a 12-14 foot rod. In my searches i have heard that the Avet Sx is a good reel, as well as the Daiwa Saltist, and Seagate, and the Penn Sqaull. I also hear a lot of talk about Abu Gargia reels, and that is the main reason for my question. Which Abu reels are good, and which ones are the Chinese trash. I am primarily looking for good distance, and people praise the Abu reels for their distance, but i cannot figure out which models are good, and which ones are bad? also the price of the Abu reels average around $100 from what i have seen used on Ebay, so i could probably get 2 Abu reels for the price of one Avet. Is the Avet worth the $200? any suggestions on which reel to get for the best distance of best value is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader

Best value for money fishing reel that I have used in a long time is the Squall 12 , top reel :fishing:

Sweet to use and no problems as they run the mag control which makes they easy on the beach, pier or rocks. 

http://youtu.be/3k9Wmb67qbk

Regards


----------



## chuck(skidmark)

You want a CT frame, which means no level wind. A Blue Yonder, Mag Elite, Chrome Rocket, Pro Rocket, Sports Rocket, all in the 6500 or 5500 size, depending on the line capacity you need. For example an ABU 6500CT Mag Elite would be ideal for running 14lb. test line for maximum distance surf casting. They are all time tested and pretty much the standard that others are judged by. The main thing to make sure of is that it says "Made in Sweden". For any of these reels expect to pay $150-$225.


----------



## big brother

also look at the akios reels from this board's sponser, click the CPS at the top of this page.
charlie


----------



## BPReeds

Looking at the squalls also, a few dollars less then akios...and very light weight....quality of the squalls?...don't know....a lot of guys on the beach have them...which casts further?...also don't know since the rod plays the main roll in distance....or so I've been told....


----------



## RocknReds

*Call or PM Tommy*



BPReeds said:


> Looking at the squalls also, a few dollars less then akios...and very light weight....quality of the squalls?...don't know....a lot of guys on the beach have them...which casts further?...also don't know since the rod plays the main roll in distance....or so I've been told....


The absolute best reel and the best for the $$$ - is the Akios line. I personally like the shuttles.


----------



## fish bucket

the absolute best......the absolute.......in your opinion


----------



## RocknReds

Yes. I've casted them all and the Akios goes the farthest in both levelwind and non- levelwind. I've also caught Drum up to 68# on them. Best line - 
Sakuma


----------



## Kwesi W.

Hello,

As fas as casting I would have to go with a 6500 ABU, PERIOD...

However the Abu's have some flaws... Mainly the drag and even with the drag upgrade you still will have a suspect drag in my opinion.. 

Avet are Tanks, and cast great is their magged, but as far as a STRAIGHT fishing Machine I would look at the Diawa SHA, Slosh, SHV and the old Peen 525 mags..

I have to admit I havent used any of the newer stuff so I can't comment on the.


----------



## william1

Best bang for your buck is the Diawa Sealine comes in several different sizes built like a Sherman Tank . Easy to clean and reassemble done it several times at the beach. no fancy tools.Not enough spin time add some ceramaic bearings. Want more distance to use braid line. Is not the magicians wand its the magician.I go with Kwesi. Tommy can out cast us all with a broom stick and a rusty reel. Is it his gear or his technique?


----------



## Sandcrab

RocknReds said:


> The absolute best reel and the best for the $$$ - is the Akios line. I personally like the shuttles.



Second that!

Sandcrab
Akios 656 SCM owner


----------



## Tommy

IMHO the Akios reels are are at the top of their class. They cast GREAT, have better drag than the Abu's and have a much better factory mag control system. 

Tommy


----------



## george76904

Well my $.02 the Diawa Sealine X series, Man those are tanks!! i use both the 30 & the 40 paired with a Tica Uhea rod. Wow cast a country mile without breaking the bank.


----------



## RocknReds

I got rid of my hopped up ABU's for stock Akios reels and they all out throw the ABU reels - better quality thrua nd thru.


----------



## shughes

I have owned the Squall, Dawai Saltist, Abu C3 series and Akios. Of the bunch my hands down favorite is the Akios (656CTM). The build quality is extremely nice and I like the layout of the mag control clicker and its easy to adjust breaks while you are actually on the beach/field if the wind picks up. I also get the most distance out of the Akios and thats without even touching lighter fluid or grease on the bearings  I plan on getting the 555 shuttle version from Tommy soon.


----------



## fishingman88

I've owned Abus, Akios, Avets, Daiwas, and Penns...I am still a Daiwa Saltist or SHA/SHV/SL0SH fan. It just works.


----------



## BPReeds

and the winner is??.....get one one of each.....what about price?....that comes into play.....also weight and balance with the rod you are using, thats my main concern...getting a nice balance.....( well, also price!)....


----------



## Rockfish1

get yourself an ABU 5500 Pro Rocket CS, make a C-6 out of it, add some carbon drag washers, smooth the steels, spool it with 12-15#test mono and never look back... they cast like a dream short or long, handle anything you're gonna hook up while you're pomp fishing and will double as a plugger if you're so inclined...


----------



## BPReeds

Has anyone taken the squall apart to clean, or replace the bearings?...If so, how complicated is it?....I know the Akios is easy to disasemble if nessasary....Only found one tutorial on the net, on the squall, and it wasn't very good.....


----------



## holland

The squall is very easy to completely dissemble. If you run into problems just pull up the schematics.


----------



## BPReeds

thanks, ...will do that


----------

